# Albino Platinum discus & Blue Diamonds discus update



## seanyuki

Just sharing some pictures taken yesterday.

   

    

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## josephl

Beautiful fish Francis


----------



## hotspike

Nice looking fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I sure like those blue diamonds.


----------



## Jondis21

nice looking fish francis.


----------



## seanyuki

Here is a short video of those Blue Diamonds.

33d75c93.mp4 video by aiseanyuki - Photobucket


----------



## seanyuki

The APs have just finished the quarantine period.

here's a video of them.

414ba5ad.mp4 video by aiseanyuki - Photobucket

thanks for viewing.


----------



## thefishwife

Wow Francis!!!! Beautiful, bold, colouring on those blue diamonds. And the AP's are just as stunning. Excellent size on all of them.

Congrats!


----------



## Luke78

Some very impressive discus indeed Francis, a nice collection so far.Thanks for sharing your pics and videos.


----------



## aquaboy71

Very nice discus


----------



## seanyuki

Some updates of the BDs & APs

the blue diamonds just finished stage one cleaning them up

   

the albino platinum discus (5 in a display tank & 2 in a breeding tank)

    

thanks for viewing.


----------



## April

Now those are quality discus. Good eye to body ratio. Keep up the good work.
Francis our future nada judge!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275150,-122.835492


----------



## seanyuki

Thanks April for the nice compliments lah.....if those APs do breed for me lol.......I will give you some to play around with..............7 APs now at home to start with.


----------



## seanyuki

A small update....the BDs in a 110 gallons tank.....some pics taken yesterday.

         

thanks for viewing.


----------



## BubbaGump_59

stunning fish!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## MELLO

Thats some nice BDs and AP's. Good job raising them!


----------



## Chappy

Francis - they are BEAUTIFUL. You've been a good discus daddy  Now spill the beans and tell us all what you've been throwing in that tank to get them to look so good :bigsmile:


----------



## josephl

Beautiful fish Francis


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I really like the BD's. What was the source of the fish originally again? Are these Forrest fish?


----------



## seanyuki

Hi Shelley.......homemade turkey mixture and FDBW.....no secret lah.



-N/A- said:


> Francis - they are BEAUTIFUL. You've been a good discus daddy  Now spill the beans and tell us all what you've been throwing in that tank to get them to look so good :bigsmile:


----------



## seanyuki

Thanks Joe.....for yr nice complements and you also have very nice discus too.....you need to post some pics of them in the forum too.



josephl said:


> Beautiful fish Francis


----------



## seanyuki

I am just a hobbyists and glad you like my discus.



BubbaGump_59 said:


> stunning fish!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## seanyuki

Thanks Romeil .....discus just needs some TLC and always great talking to you.



MELLO said:


> Thats some nice BDs and AP's. Good job raising them!


----------



## seanyuki

Hi Gary.....I got those BDs from a homebreeder from the States.....now I need to improve the iris color and nice seeing you the other day lah.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I really like the BD's. What was the source of the fish originally again? Are these Forrest fish?


----------



## seanyuki

Small updates of the BDs in the 125 gallons tank......pics taken this morning after w/c.
































































Thanks for viewing


----------



## bonsai dave

Looking good Francis. Good to see the 125 set up.


----------



## Rastapus

Very healthy looking Discus Francis! Nice job!


----------



## josephl

Wow, awesome looking BD's Francis. Cleanest discus tank I have ever seen!!


----------



## Chappy

You've really done an amazing job with these fish, Francis; they look beautiful. Now all you have to do is *SHOCK *them into giving you flat fish babies!!!!! Oh, maybe that should be TALK them into giving you babies 
Shelley


----------



## April

No. Shake things up a bit! Jump start them. 
Everything is far too stable to bother laying eggs..

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235481,-123.185096


----------



## 2wheelsx2

April said:


> No. Shake things up a bit! Jump start them.
> Everything is far too stable to bother laying eggs..


How do you shake things up if you're already doing daily water changes? Stop the changes and restart? Lower the temps? Lower the water level? This n00b wants to know these secrets.


----------



## josephl

2wheelsx2 said:


> How do you shake things up if you're already doing daily water changes? Stop the changes and restart? Lower the temps? Lower the water level? This n00b wants to know these secrets.


Don't feed them for a few days to a week, no water changes for a few days then massive water changes and lots of good nutritious food


----------



## 2wheelsx2

josephl said:


> Don't feed them for a few days to a week, no water changes for a few days then massive water changes and lots of good nutritious food


Ah...well, that's happening in 2 weeks as I have a 4 day business trip coming up.  Thanks Joe.


----------



## seanyuki

Just happy as they are now.....no eggs no problems......rearing frys is just having a new born baby at home.......a lot of work to maintain the baby discus healthy plus a lot of culling to do plus I do not have the spare time now.


----------



## April

Lower the ph, which will happen if you go away and don't feed...do a big wc, drop the temp a few degrees. Plan it when a big storm is coming in. If they are ready it will jump start them.
Of course prime the, with good food. Red wigglers or white worms..or blackworms help.
Add a few drops of ammonia. That'll also get them going. : ). They will think they better lay before they expire. 
If your going away do a very big wc before you go..turn the lights out and leave. Don't feed. Do a big wc when you get home.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275057,-122.835426


----------



## seanyuki

Hi April.....my Ph is extreme low and cannot lower any more lah.....gonna drop yr place tomorrow morning .....anything you need :bigsmile:



April said:


> Lower the ph, which will happen if you go away and don't feed...do a big wc, drop the temp a few degrees. Plan it when a big storm is coming in. If they are ready it will jump start them.
> Of course prime the, with good food. Red wigglers or white worms..or blackworms help.
> Add a few drops of ammonia. That'll also get them going. : ). They will think they better lay before they expire.
> If your going away do a very big wc before you go..turn the lights out and leave. Don't feed. Do a big wc when you get home.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


----------



## seanyuki

The Ph is 4.90 unless the monitor is wrong lah.


----------



## April

You better get it up higher! I'm sure the monitor is wrong . 
What do I need...ummm..hmmmm...nope.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275054,-122.835483


----------



## seanyuki

hey April....doing water changes now 4.29 am.....also testing the low pH using the API test kit(liquid 6-7.6)..it's yellow color(freshwater pH color chart).......perhaps I need a new pH meter lah......what else could I do now.......thanks in advance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You're changing water every day Francis? What percentage? If you are, there's no way that meter is right. Those meters use conductivity to measure pH. Have you calibrated it against a standard fluid (supplied with the meter) lately? If not, it could be way out. You might need a lower range pH kit than that one if it's low. I had to get one that read down to 4.5 when I was using lots of almond leaves and doing water changes only every other day.


----------



## April

You may need a new probe.he has the calibration fluids.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235741,-123.184070


----------



## Scherb

seanyuki said:


> Here is a short video of those Blue Diamonds.
> 
> 33d75c93.mp4 video by aiseanyuki - Photobucket


Hello, nice Discus. like the blue diamonds


----------



## seanyuki

Some members asking why so green sheen in the BDs......I usually take pics of them with flash.

some pics taken today w/o flash.




















































thanks for viewing.


----------



## aquaboy71

very nice discus, francis


----------



## seanyuki

Small updates of the BDs after doing water changes at 4 am......pics taken with flash.....the BDs are over 6 ins.....they are eating well with my homemade recipe.























































Thanks for viewing and open to comments.....I'm just a discus hobbyist.


----------



## josephl

Beautiful color, size and thinkness on those Francis. Congratulations


----------



## m_class2g

nice discus.


----------



## catgoldfish

Francis.......why are you doing water changes at 4am!!!!!! Go to bed the fish can wait.


----------



## April

He always does! He's nuts. Lol.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2tpntv


----------



## seanyuki

Being a nut......doing w/c at 4 am daily.......have coffee and take my time.......cleaning tank walls.monitor the condition of the fish after their first feedings of the day......check the HOB filters if requires attention.

some pics taken today .














































Have selected this pair APs for selected breeding out of 7 APs.





































Thanks for viewing.


----------



## MELLO

Really impressed with your BD's. You really did a good job growing them.


----------



## seanyuki

Did my w/c at 4 am today.........I am happy with their condition.......keeping discus just requires routine maintenance daily.......not hard.

pics taken a few moments ago after their w/c at 4 am.





































PS

thanks for giving me encouragement Rommeil ......I am just a discus hobbyist


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If I did wc at 4 AM, my wife would call the cops and send me to the looney bin. I do all my wc now in the early afternoon when I'm alone in the house and enjoy my afternoon coffee. I agree with Mello. They look great. I really really like those BD's. Might have to get me some someday when I make some room somewhere in one of my 3 bigger tanks.


----------



## Jondis21

I could probably do water change 4am, but I'm not sure taking a picture of them @ 4amlol...


----------



## Jondis21

Nice shape by the way


----------



## seanyuki

Lol Gary......imagine winter time 4 am.......not too bad now as getting warmer........very soon I am going to the looney bin too lah.



2wheelsx2 said:


> If I did wc at 4 AM, my wife would call the cops and send me to the looney bin. I do all my wc now in the early afternoon when I'm alone in the house and enjoy my afternoon coffee. I agree with Mello. They look great. I really really like those BD's. Might have to get me some someday when I make some room somewhere in one of my 3 bigger tanks.


----------



## seanyuki

That's is my routine.....wake up very early each day.....feed them then W/C....observe them b4 heading to work.......also I sleep early too lol......best time to take pics of discus when they are half awake.



Jondis21 said:


> I could probably do water change 4am, but I'm not sure taking a picture of them @ 4amlol...


----------



## vicdiscus

Hey Francis your BD and Albino BD are very sweet. They are very nice sizes and big. How old are they? I can tell you have probably 4 or 5 pairs of BD and 2 or 3 pairs of Albino BD. Don't let lowest PH for the hybird discus. If the low ph can damaged eyes or body or something or kill to discus. You have to keep your eye on the PH.

Good Luck

Duncan


----------



## FishFreaks

+1 for size and shape.


----------



## seanyuki

Some random shots taken this morning.























































Thanks for viewing


----------



## vicdiscus

looking very nice! keep up with your beautiful discus!


----------



## seanyuki

small update of my discus at home.....the BDs doing great eating FDBWs

click picture to view video.



thanks for viewing.


----------



## MELLO

Can't wait to see those fish breed. They will produce good quality fry. Seeing the shape and size of those fish plus knowing how you take care of your discus. When they breed no doubt they will be stunners


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Coming along very nicely indeed!


----------



## seanyuki

Thanks Mello & Rick for the kind compliments......a few pics of the APs at home.

    

thanks for viewing.


----------



## bigfry

Very nice! they look very muscular.


----------



## Chappy

Well done, Francis - they look gorgeous. Now tell them to make you a grandpa already!!!!
Shelley


----------



## seanyuki

some updates of the discus at home,taken this afternoon.





























/th_DSCF1263_zpsc900e016.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## FishFreaks

nice! beauty shape on those


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Nice! I really like the BD in the last photo.


----------



## Fish rookie

seanyuki said:


> small update of my discus at home.....the BDs doing great eating FDBWs
> 
> click picture to view video.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing.


Your tank looks so very clean, very beautiful. Thanks for the pictures and videos, really enjoy them..


----------



## seanyuki

Thanks for yr nice comments......try to keep the tank clean as possible.


----------



## seanyuki

Thanks Rick.....many thanks and yr commitments helping discus hobbyists is much appreciated.



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Nice! I really like the BD in the last photo.


----------



## seanyuki

Thanks for all the nice comments......hard to take a proper photo of the discus.......so did a small video this am.

click pic to view video.



thanks for viewing and hope to learn more from others.


----------



## April

Looking great. Fat and happy!


----------



## josephl

seanyuki said:


> Thanks Mello & Rick for the kind compliments......a few pics of the APs at home.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for viewing.


Great looking fish, well done


----------



## seanyuki

Hey joe......long time no see lah......adjusting tanks in the basement.....hope to have some mated pairs soon.lol



josephl said:


> Great looking fish, well done


----------



## seanyuki

Small updates but no pairing yet.

    

Thanks for viewing


----------



## ndnhuy

Strongly like your BD Francis . They are thick and rounded. Amazing work. The ABD colour shows out a little bit yellow, is it the effect from tetra colour bit Francis?


----------



## Fish rookie

Do you prefer the single colored strain? It is so nice to see so many of them all round and fat. 
May I ask what you feed them, please?
Thank you.


----------



## seanyuki

I try to feed the discus less red enhancement fish foods as may turn the AP orange and BD purple.....took a few pics of the AP without flash.

  



ndnhuy said:


> Strongly like your BD Francis . They are thick and rounded. Amazing work. The ABD colour shows out a little bit yellow, is it the effect from tetra colour bit Francis?


----------



## April

I like. : ). He feeds turkey breast recipe and Australian freeze dried black worms.


----------



## Fish rookie

April, may I know other than Tetra color bits, is the Omega color food also an enhancer for red colour?
Turkey breast sounds very healthy. 
They all have smooth thick forehead and thick bodies, beautiful!!!!!


----------



## seanyuki

I like both patterns and if I get a bigger tank and will add some striated/pattern discus......April has answered the question,what I feed the discus.......just minced turkey breasts and Aust FDBW daily.



Fish rookie said:


> Do you prefer the single colored strain? It is so nice to see so many of them all round and fat.
> May I ask what you feed them, please?
> Thank you.


----------



## April

Omega one has the colour one or just tropical one or one that lures new fish with a strong smell. They are rich in omegas . All their food is caught in Alaska and
Processed there.


----------



## Fish rookie

Thanks April and Francis.


----------



## ndnhuy

Never feel bored to watch your BD Discus, Francis. :bigsmile: I will visit you one day to look at them if you have free time lol.


----------



## seanyuki

I hope to meet you too and share personal experiences with discus hobbyists.......my house only one tank running now and you are welcome to see it......I am usually off on Sundays and Mondays......just let me know



ndnhuy said:


> Never feel bored to watch your BD Discus, Francis. :bigsmile: I will visit you one day to look at them if you have free time lol.


----------



## seanyuki

Just made some homemade food for the discus.

the main ingredients as flws



Nori powder



Shrimp powder



Pro More



Turkey breasts



In the processor



after processing



weighting contents



Date of making it.



In a vacuum bag



sealed in vacuum machine for later use.



after sealing the food for future use.


----------



## seanyuki

discus eating homemade foods.

click pic for viewing video



and


----------



## crimper

Nice collection you got in there Francis. I love em! Have you got frys already?


----------



## seanyuki

Hi Kevin.....being lazy and and a few pairs did lay eggs on different cones.......should have placed them in different tanks once they paired up.....now I have more time these days and should consider breeding them for fun.



crimper said:


> Nice collection you got in there Francis. I love em! Have you got frys already?


----------



## ndnhuy

seanyuki said:


> Hi Kevin.....being lazy and and a few pairs did lay eggs on different cones.......should have placed them in different tanks once they paired up.....now I have more time these days and should consider breeding them for fun.


I believe you will have many great fries from them Francis. They are all nice BD Discus. I know it is not easy to take care whole batch to grow as quality like that.


----------



## crimper

seanyuki said:


> Hi Kevin.....being lazy and and a few pairs did lay eggs on different cones.......should have placed them in different tanks once they paired up.....now I have more time these days and should consider breeding them for fun.


Hi Francis, my name is Mylon (not Kevin) by the way :lol: but it doesnt matter :lol: I still love your BD collection. Are they Asian breed?


----------



## seanyuki

hi Mylon and those BDs are Asian breed .......they were 3.5 ins when I got them.



crimper said:


> Hi Francis, my name is Mylon (not Kevin) by the way :lol: but it doesnt matter :lol: I still love your BD collection. Are they Asian breed?


----------



## crimper

Great job on those BD and Platinum... Thick and FAT...


----------

